# My New Holland-Mini Lop Babies



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

I am sooooo pleased with these babies. This is my Mini Lops first litter, and she has done such a great job with these little ones. They were born March 14, so they are 6 days old in the picture (taken today 3/20)
The dad is a broken fawn Holland Lop/Mom is broken black Mini Lop, here's the results. . Now.... what color do I call the one with fawn on it, since it has black mixed in?
This is not the best picture, it was taken with my cellphone...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

I may be wrong, but that would be a tri-color!


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Lyndseyrk said:


> I may be wrong, but that would be a tri-color!


 
okay... thank you


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Holland - Mini Lops


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful nest, beautiful popples! :bouncy:


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Here's a few of my Lionhead Lops also... arent they cute???



Lionhead Lops:


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

trinityoaks said:


> Beautiful nest, beautiful popples! :bouncy:


 
thank you


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I can't WAIT to have some popples, too! If all goes well today and tomorrow, we'll have some Cals and some Cal-Zil crosses in a few weeks. . .


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for posting them. The Holland Lop/Mini Lop kit with the fawn and black is a broken tricolor. 

Emily


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Silver Marten said:


> Beautiful pictures! Thanks for posting them. The Holland Lop/Mini Lop kit with the fawn and black is a broken tricolor.
> 
> Emily


 
thank you. thank you on the name of the color also. I believe that one is my favorite out of both litters. 

I have another Lionhead that is due today, and pulling fur now, so hopefully I will have more Lionhead Lop pictures soon. 

http://willowacrelionheads.weebly.com


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

I like how you did those pictures. how did you do it with the border like that?

Tricolour...black/orange. 

Keep on eye on the one beside it in the first pic...that might have some light orange coming in on it as well. (or it could just be the pic).


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

ladysown said:


> I like how you did those pictures. how did you do it with the border like that?
> 
> Tricolour...black/orange.
> 
> Keep on eye on the one beside it in the first pic...that might have some light orange coming in on it as well. (or it could just be the pic).


 
Thank you.


I have a program on my computer that lets me play with pictures. I love dressing a photo up.


----------



## Devoville (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes it looks like four tris and one broken black, although three are charlies.


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Here's some new pictures I took this morning of the Holland-Mini Lops. They change so much every day.  People may get tired of pictures by the time these guys find a new home


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

We never tire of the baby pictures !!!
I like the way you photograph them 
sleeping in the nest... so adorable...
I hope I have babies in 3 weeks ...


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

nancy237 said:


> We never tire of the baby pictures !!!
> I like the way you photograph them
> sleeping in the nest... so adorable...
> I hope I have babies in 3 weeks ...


Thank you. Babies of all kinds are sooo cute!!!


Here's more of my newest two litters: 












































These are NZ/REX-Holland Lop Mix:


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

New pictures of my babies... they are growing SOOOOOOOOOOO Fast. They change every day.

Holland-Mini Lop

































Lionhead Lop ( JuJu's Babies )









Lionhead Lop ( Diamond's Litter )









Diamond's Baby


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

They are growing fast...
Are they 10 days old now??

I am getting more pictures of mine in the nest box on the next litter,
they look so cozy & cute all snuggled up.


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

nancy237 said:


> They are growing fast...
> Are they 10 days old now??
> 
> I am getting more pictures of mine in the nest box on the next litter,
> they look so cozy & cute all snuggled up.


 
yes, they are 10 days old today. I cant believe how much they have changed. I am going to have a hard time letting any of them go 

I LOVE the nestbox pictures. They were so warm, I pulled the fur back and they started jumping around telling me to pull the blanket back over them...lol. 

I cant wait for their eyes to open... I will be getting LOTS of pictures then.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh!!!! The cute meter just flew off the scale!!!!!
Now stop it you, you.......Bunny Person You!!!!!!!! :nono:
DH and I were in TSC a week ago and they had the CUTEST (besides yours of course!) baby bunnies. OMG - I picked one up and held it and loved on it and just wanted to bring it home with me. Ever since I've been seriously considering them. I unfortunately, just know I could never eat them however, so they would have to "pull their weight" around here somehow. ( I don't eat my chickens, but at least they give us eggs and poo) Haven't got that far in my thinking.

OK - sorry for the ramble... lol CUTE, ADORABLE bunnies! (knew I shouldn't have popped my head in here)


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

lol....they r addictive!!!!!



THey change EVERY day!!!

Here's a picture of my Lionhead Lops... ( one litter anyway ). 










New ones of my holland-mini lop


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Sooooo CUTE!!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh holy cow.

*pines for mini lops now*

Oh my goodness. HT sometimes is the epitome of cute.


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks 

It is going to be hard saying goodbye to these babies. I have gotten myself attached!!! It's probably a good thing they are all already sold, or I would be keeping them!! They wont be ready to leave for several weeks, but they all have homes.


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

My DS17 says, "Strategically adorable!" Now he's talking about raising Mini-Rex/Mini-Lop crosses (or something like that) for the pet market.


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

lol... thanks. 

My Holland Lop - Mini Lop cross sold good.... but they are just about alike in looks, just a tad bit of difference in size. My Lionhead Lops are doing pretty good. I have sold 3 of those already.

Just went out and took pictures ( YES.. I LOVE taking pictures ) and two of my Lionhead Lops have the blue eyes like mom. One of those are already sold, but I just may keep the other one.

I am taking my blue eyed Lionhead to a lady that lives 30 miles from me to breed her with her VM pedigreed male.. cant wait to see what they look like. Rabbits are so much fun!!!!

Here's pictures of the lionhead lops ( JuJu's litter ) that I took this morning. Notice the blue eyed one.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hillbillyacre said:


> Thanks
> 
> It is going to be hard saying goodbye to these babies. I have gotten myself attached!!! It's probably a good thing they are all already sold, or I would be keeping them!! They wont be ready to leave for several weeks, but they all have homes.


They're Ewoks! Specially the one in the lower right corner  Your pictures (and litters) are wonderful!

SERIOUS overdose of cuteness. I must go look at pictures of big nasty squid and celecanth fish to counteract it


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> They're Ewoks! Specially the one in the lower right corner  Your pictures (and litters) are wonderful!
> 
> SERIOUS overdose of cuteness. I must go look at pictures of big nasty squid and celecanth fish to counteract it


 
LOL.. thank you 

They do look like EWOKS!!! Lol.

Thank you for the compliments on pictures and my babies. I LOVE to take photos of the little ones ( as everyone can tell..lol)


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

Okay, I have a few more pictures to share. I just took these this morning. I LOVE these bunnies!!! 

Here is Thumper/JuJu's litter ( Lionhead Lops )









Here is Thumper/Diamond's Litter ( Lionhead Lops )









And here is Thumper/Oreo's Litter ( Holland-Mini Lops )


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG, they're SOOOOOO cute!


----------



## hillbillyacre (Jun 1, 2003)

trinityoaks said:


> OMG, they're SOOOOOO cute!


 
  

Thank you


----------

